# Transiting Iranian Airspace



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

In addition to communicating with the local Air Traffic Control facility, all 
aircraft in the Persian Gulf AOR are required to give the Iranian Air Defense 
Radar (military) a ten minute 'heads up' if they will be transiting Iranian 
airspace. 

The following conversation was heard on the VHF Guard (emergency) frequency 121.5 MHz. 











Iranian Air Defense Radar: *'Unknown aircraft you are in Iranian airspace. Identify yourself.'* 
Aircraft: *'This is a United States aircraft. I am in Iraqi airspace.'* 
Air Defense Radar: *'You are in Iranian airspace. If you do not depart our airspace* 
*we will launch* *interceptor aircraft!'* 
Aircraft: *'This is a United States Marine Corps FA-18 fighter. Send 'em up, I'll wait.'* 
Air Defense Radar: (total silence)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

:grin:
love the picture!....


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

That's what I am talkin bout! My son is in Iraq right now as a matter of fact with Army National Guard support unit.


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice! I like this pic.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lynn and Steven, I got this feeling that ain't no 'alpha roll' either :lol: The picture gave me goose bumps 

Denise please thank your son for his patriotic service to our country  In my eyes it's the greatest act of unselfish heroism there is. We'll keep him and all the soldiers in our prayers that they are kept safe from harm while serving our country.

With the BIG boys up above watching over them too.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

"Send 'em up, I'll wait."

I bet he's still waiting


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My nephew is a Marine CPT, Spec Ops and is presently the activities director for a 14 man team on a lovely mountain top resort in Afghanistan.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> My nephew is a Marine CPT, Spec Ops and is presently the activities director for a 14 man team on a lovely mountain top resort in Afghanistan.


 I have been to that resort more than once, not as nice as it may sound.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My nephew is a Marine CPT, Spec Ops and is presently the activities director for a 14 man team on a lovely mountain top resort in Afghanistan.


oh HAHA, bob! i'm sending this to my BIL--he'll get a kick out of it, and perhaps use it in a "job description" in the future.

i love fighter jets, just wish all they had to do was practice and not fly and risk their lives--one of those "catch-22" deals though....but what a HOOT to actually drive one


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Can you imagine -- mid 20's and that big a toy to play with, ha ha. I spent 23 years in the AF, pilots are pilots. Rarely do they have anyone to supervise, their plane is taken care of for them with very skilled people, they are truly living a dream. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Can you imagine -- mid 20's and that big a toy to play with, ha ha. I spent 23 years in the AF, pilots are pilots. Rarely do they have anyone to supervise, their plane is taken care of for them with very skilled people, they are truly living a dream. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


As a current F-18 maintainer(engine tech) here in Canada, we have a great saying....

They can send a monkey into space and teach them how to fly a space shuttle... but can they teach the monkey to fix it???

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I read this before, anyone know if it’s true? Would make it much cooler.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> I read this before, anyone know if it’s true? Would make it much cooler.


I checked Snopes, couldn't find anything. I'd sure like to believe it's true, it's really cool.

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I checked Snopes, couldn't find anything. I'd sure like to believe it's true, it's really cool.
> 
> DFrost


Sent from USMC Msgt (Ret)..so I'd give it some validity :smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I checked Snopes, couldn't find anything. I'd sure like to believe it's true, it's really cool.
> 
> DFrost


Lets go with it being true until proven other then


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

REminds me of another story, it was cool, but I could never find if it was valid. It revolved around a TWA pilot that had landed in Germany. He missed his taxiway turnoff and it upset the ground controller. The ground controller bruskly asked the pilot if he had never been to Frankfort before. The pilot replied, well only once, in 1944 and I didn't land.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i wonder if that was my uncle bill--sounds like something he might've said...and he was flying over there.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> REminds me of another story, it was cool, but I could never find if it was valid. It revolved around a TWA pilot that had landed in Germany. He missed his taxiway turnoff and it upset the ground controller. The ground controller bruskly asked the pilot if he had never been to Frankfort before. The pilot replied, well only once, in 1944 and I didn't land.
> 
> DFrost


LOVE it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> I read this before, anyone know if it’s true? Would make it much cooler.


There is no way its true. Lets count the reasons:

1. Iranian military would hail in Farsi. 

2. We do not fly over hostile states. We don't even fly over neutral states that ask us not to. To do so would be an insult to the nations sovereignty and an international incident.

3. Why would Iran scramble fighters? They have more than enough Surface to Air Missiles

I'm sorry if this is too political but it worries me that so many people would be ok with us invading a nation's airspace and then threatening them with violence with they oppose. This is the behavior of a bully and the world's greatest democracy should be better than that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> There is no way its true. Lets count the reasons:
> 
> 1. Iranian military would hail in Farsi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya, what Thomas said


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

The original post says that they are required to give a heads up if they "will be transiting Iranian airspace". To me this means that they have entered Iranian airspace.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> The original post says that they are required to give a heads up if they "will be transiting Iranian airspace". To me this means that they have entered Iranian airspace.



IF is the big word here. US aircraft can fly along the Iraq side of the border until the camels come home. Why would a US aircraft ever cross over the Iran border (unless of course we decide to end their nuclear bomb plans once and for all and there wouldn't be any stinkin warning then  )
I think a FA 18 could cross the whole friggen country of Iran in
10 minuters?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Thomas, I think thats my point. its a cute (to warhawks) story but people were assuming it was real. Its not real. The story never happened.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thomas, I think thats my point. its a cute (to warhawks) story but people were assuming it was real. Its not real. The story never happened.


Your logic escapes me Ben?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok...

The story says that if all aircraft in Persian Gulf AOR must give Iranian Air Defense Military ( have to assume that their military would speak Farsi, we're not talking about civilian air traffic controllers) 10 minutes heads up.

tran·sit (tr







n







s







t, -z







t)_n._*1. * The act of passing over, across, or through; passage.

The US military does not transit through Iran. Thus they would not have a SOP for all the times that they do transit through Iran. Thus this story is not real. Its a story.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The international language for air traffic is American


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> The international language for air traffic is American


American?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

You know what I mean :razz:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> There is no way its true. Lets count the reasons:
> 
> 1. Iranian military would hail in Farsi.
> 
> ...


The Mexican military cross over into the US lots of times and the US does nothing about it. 
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN069920080806


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thomas, I think thats my point. its a cute (to warhawks) story but people were assuming it was real. Its not real. The story never happened.


Prove it isn't true  

Looks like you are trying turn this story into a policitcal debate (ie warhawks) for those of us who believe in defending OUR freedom. [-X


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> The Mexican military cross over into the US lots of times and the US does nothing about it.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN069920080806


Love ya Christopher ;-) Oz could teach us a few things about tightening up the ship \\/


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Love ya Christopher ;-) Oz could teach us a few things about tightening up the ship \\/


Haha, I think the only thing Oz could teach you is that its much easier to keep other countires militaries accidently comming over your borders when your surrounded by oceans....lol


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I read this before, anyone know if it’s true? Would make it much cooler.


Doubt it's true, you don't want to risk a squadron of these showing up


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Caddy, 

This was a political topic to begin with. It may be a joke but its a not funny, political one. I guess my current military service means I don't believe in protecting our freedom.

That said I think we've gone from skirting the line to jumping over it and I'm going to bow out of this thread. I'm more than willing to expand on what I was saying in PM's.

Faisal,

B-b-but I thought the US was the only country with a formidable air defense system.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> The international language for air traffic is American



I know you what you meant, but it reminds me of another story I once heard. Again, I dont know if it's true or not but a neat story. When waiting in line for departure at Orly (Paris) a French pilot was overheard complaining that English was and International language. When rudely wondering why someone broke into the conversation and said something like; if it hadn't of been for the English speakers, you'd be speaking German. 

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I know you what you meant, but it reminds me of another story I once heard. Again, I dont know if it's true or not but a neat story. When waiting in line for departure at Orly (Paris) a French pilot was overheard complaining that English was and International language. When rudely wondering why someone broke into the conversation and said something like; if it hadn't of been for the English speakers, you'd be speaking German.
> 
> DFrost


Ha, so true


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I guess my current military service means I don't believe in protecting our freedom.

I knew plenty of guys in the military that were there to get college paid for, knew guys that admitted that they would never fire a weapon.

What is it you are protecting me from anyway ?? Communists ?? LOL


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Haha, I think the only thing Oz could teach you is that its much easier to keep other countires militaries accidently comming over your borders when your surrounded by oceans....lol


Well get those damn alligators out the moat and then we'll see  hahahaha Booyah!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't we just enjoy these stories? Maybe I'm alone here, but I don't need to know if these are true or not. I can always check out Snopes or other debunking sites if I really want to know the answer. Sometimes it's nice to just enjoy a story, true or not. What's it hurt?

The Internet has kind of destroyed the mythology of yarns like this, which is kind of a shame. The Internet will probably kill any chance of larger-than-life Paul Bunyan types of stories in the future because somebody will be there to point out how the truth. Kind of sad in a way. I almost prefer letting my mind run with stories without worrying about confirming every little detail. It's just more fun that way.

That said, you can find the history/origin of this story on the Web if you are so inclined.

-Cheers


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Can't we just enjoy these stories? Maybe I'm alone here, but I don't need to know if these are true or not. I can always check out Snopes or other debunking sites if I really want to know the answer. Sometimes it's nice to just enjoy a story, true or not. What's it hurt?
> 
> The Internet has kind of destroyed the mythology of yarns like this, which is kind of a shame. The Internet will probably kill any chance of larger-than-life Paul Bunyan types of stories in the future because somebody will be there to point out how the truth. Kind of sad in a way. I almost prefer letting my mind run with stories without worrying about confirming every little detail. It's just more fun that way.
> 
> ...


David I think I love ya  Your post was well thought out and very well said. 

Regardless the lone, descenting opinion on this thread, I did not post this as a political statement. I posted it because it touched me in a patriotic kind of way. I, probably like many here, feel a sense of pride in our service men and women. 

Remember when we, as kids, found out that Lassie was a "he", Santa Claus wasn't real, there was no tooth fairy or Easter Bunny? Our innocence lost 

At least this week, we are able to speak our minds in public...so anytime I get something like this sent to me, I will be posting it here.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Lynn and Steven, I got this feeling that ain't no 'alpha roll' either :lol: The picture gave me goose bumps
> 
> Denise please thank your son for his patriotic service to our country  In my eyes it's the greatest act of unselfish heroism there is. We'll keep him and all the soldiers in our prayers that they are kept safe from harm while serving our country.
> 
> With the BIG boys up above watching over them too.


Thank you very much for the prayers for my son as well as the other soldiers abroad. As my 3 yr old grandson says, "My Dad is at war, getting the bad guys". Better to get them there than here IMO.

By now, the initial post pic has been debunked by others as false but the fact still remains that this was posted as a patriotic gesture which I feel this country could use a heck of a lot more of. 

Not sure if his vehicle pic will post on here but I can attest that this is TRUE so no need for anyone to check it out on snopes or any other source. The picture was taken at night during one of their night missions. He patrols at night in a desolate foreign country so that we can sleep peacefully here in the US.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Remember when we, as kids, found out that Lassie was a "he", Santa Claus wasn't real, there was no tooth fairy or Easter Bunny? Our innocence lost .


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Say it ain't so. 

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Say it ain't so.
> 
> DFrost


YES, there I said it ;-)~ Sorry. I'll try to be a little more sensitive next time  Maybe! LOL


----------

